# Who's familiar with Mardel Coppersafe?



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok So I was told to buy Mardel Coppersafe for ICK and so I did and the bottle says that it treats the water for a month.
Can I put my filter cartridge back in the filter since this treats the water for a month?
Since the coppersafe is for ICK and it treats for a month should I still use another ICK medicine or is this enough?

I also raised the temperature in the tank to 84 like I was told......
How long do I keep it at 84 before bringing it back down?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do not replace the carbon filter for the whole month. It usually works fine by itself with no need for any other meds.


----------



## squirtbubbles (Feb 18, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Do not replace the carbon filter for the whole month. It usually works fine by itself with no need for any other meds.


What do you mean by that?
I have the filter running but no filter in it am I supposed to leave it out is that what u mean?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Almost. I mean put the pad back in, but first take the carbon out of it.


----------

